# T200+ Dual SIM Card Phone



## jk2000 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello,
I just bought the T200+ Dual SIM Card Phone on ebay from Hong Kong but can not receive nor make a call. when I call it says "call rejected". When somebody calls me it says "call are not currently connected to this number". When I try the SIM in another phone no problem. Can anyone out there help please.
thank in advance


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you need to check to see if the phone works on your network. not all phones are created the same. They are sometimes created for specific cell phone networks.


----------



## jk2000 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for your response. I tried Orange, T-Mobile and Vodafone SIM cards, it still doing the same. It search automatically the network and find them but still says "call rejected" and "calls are not currently connected to this number".


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

exactly what t200 phone, there are several of them.


----------



## jk2000 (Aug 24, 2008)

It a: 5.0 MP CCD TV FM Dual SIM NES Game Phone T200+ 
Can be viewed on: http://justamp.blogspot.com/2008/05/t200-vaio-tv-mobile-phone.html 
or on:http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2008/05/29/t200-dual-sim-50mp-camera-tv-mp3-mp4-mobile-phone-only-103/


----------



## 7190w (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi have also bought a T200+ like the one mention here. Everything is ok, although when I recieve a sms message the inbox only shows the number rather than the name of the person who sent the message. The persons name is stored on the phone but is not linking up. Can anyone help?


----------

